# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Μοίρασμα σύνδεσης Internet, επιτρέπεται;

## dimitri_ns

> Και κοίτα να δεις που όταν κάποτε δούμε χαρά στα χέρια μας δεν θα μας αφήνει η τσέπη μας να ολοκληρωθεί . Άρε άτιμη κοινωνία που άλλους τους ανεβάζεις και άλλους τους κατεβάζεις.


Είναι θέμα οπτικής..
Πως βλέπεις τα χέρια σου..
Πως βλέπεις την τσέπη σου..
Πως βλέπεις την ζωή σου και πόσο κοινωνικός είσαι.


Η τεχνολογία άλλοτε σκλαβώνει και άλλοτε ελευθερώνει, εξαρτάται από το πως την χρησιμοποιείς.

Μπορείς να συνεργαστείς με γείτονα
Μπορείτε να βάλετε 1-2 συνδέσεις για όλη την πολυκατοικία
Μπορείτε να ανεβείτε όλοι μαζί
Μπορείτε να κανονίσετε οι άνεργοι να μην πληρώνουν

Να έχετε περισσότερα και να πληρώνετε λιγότερα

It's up to you

Και μην βιαστείτε, αφήστε να κάτσει η σκόνη..

----------


## anderm

> Είναι θέμα οπτικής..
> Πως βλέπεις τα χέρια σου..
> Πως βλέπεις την τσέπη σου..
> Πως βλέπεις την ζωή σου και πόσο κοινωνικός είσαι.
> 
> 
> Η τεχνολογία άλλοτε σκλαβώνει και άλλοτε ελευθερώνει, εξαρτάται από το πως την χρησιμοποιείς.
> 
> Μπορείς να συνεργαστείς με γείτονα
> ...


Ολα αυτα που προτεινεις ειναι παρατυπα. Επισης μπορει να βρεθει καποιος μπλεγμενος σε χρονο 0.

Μεγαλη προσοχη στο τι προτεινουμε.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ολα αυτα που προτεινεις ειναι παρατυπα. Επισης μπορει να βρεθει καποιος μπλεγμενος σε χρονο 0.
> 
> Μεγαλη προσοχη στο τι προτεινουμε.


Οσο παράτυπες είναι και οι συνδέσεις στις καφετέριες, ξενοδοχεία και λοιπά μέρη συνάθροισης κοινού.
Εχεις στο συμβολαιό σου όρο που να απαγορεύει τον διαμοιρασμό ?

----------


## uncharted

> Είναι θέμα οπτικής..
> Πως βλέπεις τα χέρια σου..
> Πως βλέπεις την τσέπη σου..
> Πως βλέπεις την ζωή σου και πόσο κοινωνικός είσαι.
> 
> 
> Η τεχνολογία άλλοτε σκλαβώνει και άλλοτε ελευθερώνει, εξαρτάται από το πως την χρησιμοποιείς.
> 
> Μπορείς να συνεργαστείς με γείτονα
> ...


Ωραια ολα αυτα (και το AWMN ωραιο ηταν σαν ιδεα), αλλα σε μια αλλη κοινωνια. Δεν ειναι συμβατα με το παρον καπιταλιστικο συστημα.

Φαντασου τωρα να εφαρμοζοταν αυτο καθολικα και αντι για 3 μυρια DSL συνδεσεις να ειχαμε μονο 1 μυριο... δεν ειναι μονο οτι θα επεφταν δραματικα τα κερδη των ISPs, αλλα θα βλεπαμε και αλλους ανεργους λογω downsizing.

Και φυσικα εχει ρισκο ο διαμοιρασμος. Μην σου τυχει να κατεβασει κανεις π.χ. child pr0n. Αντε εκει μετα να αποδειξεις οτι δεν εισαι ελεφαντας...

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic





> Εχεις στο συμβολαιό σου όρο που να απαγορεύει τον διαμοιρασμό ?


Βασικά, ναι, έχει. Βέβαια έχει και όρο και να σύννομη χρήση της υπηρεσίας, πχ για υλικό που παραβιάζει πνευματικά δικαιώματα.
	


- - - Updated - - -




> Αλλαζει το ρουτερ με το vdsl;


Τα δυο speedport που δίνει εδώ και καιρό είναι VDSL.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Από πότε ρε παιδιά ειναι παράνομο να μοιράζεσαι τη σύνδεσή σου; οι γονείς μου θα αναβαθμίσουν σε VDSL 100 Mbps και θα παίρνουν ακόμα 2 νοικοκυριά  (ο ένας αδερφος μου στον πάνω όροφο και ο άλλος αδερφος μου στον κάτω όροφο). Συνολικά θα το  μοιράζονται 3 νοικοκυρια (το καθενα εχει διαφορετική είσοδο, διαφορετικο μετρητη ΔΕΗ κοκ). Τη δε aDSL2+ σύνδεση τη μοιράζονται οι γονείς μου με τον αδερφό μου στον κάτω όροφο  εδώ και 11 χρόνια. Αυτό μας κάνει παράνομους ;  :Closed topic:

----------


## NUTSIS

Προφανώς και ειναι παράνομο. 
Μου κάνει εντύπωση μάλιστα που δεν το θεωρείς προφανές, πέρα από το γεγονός της ρητής αναφοράς αυτού του περιορισμού στο συμβόλαιο που φέρει την υπογραφή σας.

----------


## jkoukos

Προφανώς και *δεν* είναι παράνομο. Έχετε μάλλον μπερδέψει του νομικούς όρους που αναφέρονται στα συμβόλαια. Σε κανέναν πάροχο δεν υπάρχει όρος απαγόρευσης διαμοιρασμού, δεν θα μπορούσε εξάλλου. Απλά θέτει ορισμένους περιορισμούς κι ευθύνες όσον αφορά την χρήση και λειτουργία της σύνδεσης στο διαδίκτυο. Για άλλο πράγμα είναι οι αναφορές απαγόρευσης.

Να κάνει σύννομη χρήση της Υπηρεσίας τόσο ο ίδιος όσο και *οποιοσδήποτε* χρήστης.Η Υπηρεσία παρέχεται προς τον Συνδρομητή αποκλειστικά και μόνο προς ίδια χρήση. Ο Συνδρομητής απαγορεύεται να παραχωρεί τη χρήση της, υπεκμισθώνει, μεταπωλεί και εν γένει να την διαθέτει προς εμπορική εκμετάλλευση.Σε κάθε νέο Συνδρομητή της Υπηρεσίας παρέχεται για αυστηρά προσωπική χρήση αρχικό Όνομα Πρόσβασης (Username) και νέος Κωδικός Πρόσβασης (Password) τα οποία εκδίδονται αυτόματα βάσει αλγορίθμου από τον ΟΤΕΓνωστοποίηση των ως άνω στοιχείων καθ' οιονδήποτε τρόπο σε τρίτους με ή χωρίς αντάλλαγμα απαγορεύεται και συνιστά κακή χρήση του δικτύου.

----------


## emeliss

Σωστά. Δεν είναι παράνομο, δεν καταπατάται νόμος. Είναι όμως παράτυπο και αν έχουμε περίπτωση μεταπώλησης (παίρνω λεφτά από τους γείτονες για να τους δώσω internet από την δίκη μου σύνδεση) τότε ίσως υπάρχουν άλλες προεκτάσεις.

----------


## jkoukos

Άλλο το να απαιτήσω την καταβολή μέρους από το πάγιο (θολό τοπίο και πιθανώς δόλος) και άλλο το να συναποφασίσουμε για ρεφενέ.
Επίσης ούτε καν παράτυπος δεν είναι ο διαμοιρασμός, ειδάλλως θα υπήρχε σχετική δήλωση επ' αυτού, έστω και με ψιλά γράμματα.

----------


## GeorgeH

> Προφανώς και δεν είναι παράνομο. Έχετε μάλλον μπερδέψει του νομικούς όρους που αναφέρονται στα συμβόλαια. Σε κανέναν πάροχο δεν υπάρχει όρος απαγόρευσης διαμοιρασμού, δεν θα μπορούσε εξάλλου. Απλά θέτει ορισμένους περιορισμούς κι ευθύνες όσον αφορά την χρήση και λειτουργία της σύνδεσης στο διαδίκτυο. Για άλλο πράγμα είναι οι αναφορές απαγόρευσης.
> ...
> Η Υπηρεσία παρέχεται προς τον Συνδρομητή αποκλειστικά και μόνο προς *ίδια* χρήση. Ο Συνδρομητής απαγορεύεται να *παραχωρεί τη χρήση της*, υπεκμισθώνει, μεταπωλεί και εν γένει να την διαθέτει προς εμπορική εκμετάλλευση.
> ...


Ναι βέβαια είναι θολό το *παραπάνω* αφού:
Τι περιέχει το _ιδία_; Αφετέρου, το _απαγορεύεται να παραχωρεί_ δε δικαιολογεί απαραίτητα το _διαμοιράζεται_  αφού μπορεί να υπάρχει _χρήση_ πέραν της ιδίας (η οποία δεν ορίζεται αυστηρά). Εκτός και αν απλά δεχόμαστε ότι η υπηρεσία παραχωρείται σε συνδρομητή/συνδρομητές ακριβώς κατά αντιστοιχία σαν να είναι ένα νοικοκυριό/οικογένεια με περισσότερους τους ενός χρήστες όπου απλά ο κύριος της υπηρεσίας είναι ένας, του οποίου τα στοιχεία υπάρχουν σαν μητρώο συνδρομητή στον εκάστοτε provider.

----------


## Hetfield

> Προφανώς και *δεν* είναι παράνομο. Έχετε μάλλον μπερδέψει του νομικούς όρους που αναφέρονται στα συμβόλαια. Σε κανέναν πάροχο δεν υπάρχει όρος απαγόρευσης διαμοιρασμού, δεν θα μπορούσε εξάλλου. Απλά θέτει ορισμένους περιορισμούς κι ευθύνες όσον αφορά την χρήση και λειτουργία της σύνδεσης στο διαδίκτυο. Για άλλο πράγμα είναι οι αναφορές απαγόρευσης.
> 
> Να κάνει σύννομη χρήση της Υπηρεσίας τόσο ο ίδιος όσο και *οποιοσδήποτε* χρήστης.Η Υπηρεσία παρέχεται προς τον Συνδρομητή αποκλειστικά και μόνο προς ίδια χρήση. Ο Συνδρομητής απαγορεύεται να παραχωρεί τη χρήση της, υπεκμισθώνει, μεταπωλεί και εν γένει να την διαθέτει προς εμπορική εκμετάλλευση.Σε κάθε νέο Συνδρομητή της Υπηρεσίας παρέχεται για αυστηρά προσωπική χρήση αρχικό Όνομα Πρόσβασης (Username) και νέος Κωδικός Πρόσβασης (Password) τα οποία εκδίδονται αυτόματα βάσει αλγορίθμου από τον ΟΤΕΓνωστοποίηση των ως άνω στοιχείων καθ' οιονδήποτε τρόπο σε τρίτους με ή χωρίς αντάλλαγμα απαγορεύεται και συνιστά κακή χρήση του δικτύου.


Το αν ειναι παρανομη/παρατυπη η χρηση της υπηρεσιας ή οχι, δεν προσδιοριζεται αυθαιρετα απο το forum αλλα απο το τι θεωρειται ιδια χρηση.
Αυτο διαφερει απο περιπτωση σε περιπτωση.

Ευκολα γινεται κατανοητο οτι το να δινεις την υπηρεσια στον γειτονα, ακομα κι αν δεν εχεις κερδος, συνιστα παραβιαση της συμβασης.
Το να το δινεις στον θειο σου που μενει στο απο κατω διαμερισμα (ξεχωριστος χωρος, ξεχωριστη οικογενεια), εν γενει θα μπορουσε να θεωρηθει κι αυτο παραβιαση της συμβασης.

Οποτε στο νομικο σκελος, ο προσδιορισμος της "ιδιας χρησης" ειναι αυτος που κρινει αν παραβιαζεις τη συμβαση ή οχι.

----------


## jkoukos

Να το βάλω σε μεγαλύτερα κεφαλαία, να δούμε ποιος κερδίζει;
Παραχωρώ: εκχωρώ, μεταβιβάζω, αφήνω. Καμία απολύτως σχέση με το μοιράζω/προσφέρω/διανέμω.

Δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως παρανομία ή παρατυπία, σε περίπτωση διαμοιρασμού της σύνδεσης. Πριν από "την ιδία χρήση", σου δίνει το δικαίωμα να κάνει χρήση της υπηρεσίας *οποιοσδήποτε* χωρίς κανέναν περιορισμό.
Απαγορεύεται στον κύριο κάτοχο της υπηρεσίας η παραχώρησή της (κλπ) και όχι ο διαμοιρασμός της που επιτρέπεται εξαρχής, διότι έτσι δουλεύει η υπηρεσία.

Κι επαναλαμβάνω, αν ήθελε να απαγορεύσει τον διαμοιρασμό θα υπήρχε μνεία, όπως κάνουν με τόσα άλλα πράγματα.

----------


## NUTSIS

Οποιοσδήποτε επισκέπτης στο σπίτι που υπάρχει η συγκεκριμένη σύνδεση που αναφέρεται στην σύμβαση, μπορεί με τις ευλογίες όλων να του παρέχεται ότι περιλαμβάνει αυτή. Ο κατα βούληση διαμοιρασμός ειναι παράνομος.
Απλά δεν το κυνηγά κανένας και ειμαστε όλοι μάγκες. Νόμιμο πάντως δεν ειναι, ούτε νομότυπο, ουτε νομιμοφανές.

----------


## Hetfield

> Να το βάλω σε μεγαλύτερα κεφαλαία, να δούμε ποιος κερδίζει;
> Παραχωρώ: εκχωρώ, μεταβιβάζω, αφήνω. Καμία απολύτως σχέση με το μοιράζω/προσφέρω/διανέμω.
> 
> *Δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως παρανομία ή παρατυπία*, σε περίπτωση διαμοιρασμού της σύνδεσης. Πριν από "την ιδία χρήση", σου δίνει το δικαίωμα να κάνει χρήση της υπηρεσίας *οποιοσδήποτε* χωρίς κανέναν περιορισμό.
> Απαγορεύεται στον κύριο κάτοχο της υπηρεσίας η παραχώρησή της (κλπ) και όχι ο διαμοιρασμός της που επιτρέπεται εξαρχής, διότι έτσι δουλεύει η υπηρεσία.
> 
> Κι επαναλαμβάνω, αν ήθελε να απαγορεύσει τον διαμοιρασμό θα υπήρχε μνεία, όπως κάνουν με τόσα άλλα πράγματα.


Φυσικα και υπαρχει και καλο ειναι να ειμαστε προσεκτικοι στο τι λεμε οταν συμβουλευουμε καποιον χρηστη σε νομικης φυσεως θεματα.
Το οτι δεν λαμβανουν αντιμετρα οι παροχοι δεν μου λεει απολυτως τιποτα - οπως δεν το κανουν για το παρανομο κατεβασμα, αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι νομικα δικαιουσαι να κατεβαζεις μια ταινια που προστατευεται απο πνευματικα δικαιωματα.

Το θεμα απ οτι εχω καταλαβει δεν ειναι τοσο οι οροι - αυτοι ειναι ξεκαθαροι - αλλα το πως τους ερμηνευουμε.
Αλλα ελληνικα μιλαω εγω, αλλα εσυ κοκ.

Και σου ξαναλεω, η "ιδια χρηση" ειναι αυτοι που προσδιοριζει το αν τηρεις την συμβαση σου ή οχι.
*Προφανως* και δεν ειναι ιδια η χρηση αν μοιρασω τη συνδεση μου στο απο κατω διαμερισμα (ξεχωριστος χωρος) που μενει ο θειος μου (ξεχωριστο νοικοκυριο) και απορω γιατι παρεθεσες τους ορους της Cosmote για να στηριξεις τετοιο επιχειρημα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Ξενοδοχεία
Ενοικιαζόμενα δωμάτια
Καφετέριες
Ταβέρνες
Νομικά πρόσωπα (εταιρείες)

Ιδία χρήση ( όπως και 5 νοματαίοι που την μοιράζονται)
Εμμεσα έχουν όφελος (πουλάνε καφέδες, νοικιάζουν δωμάτια)
Αμεσα κανένα (δεν την μεταπωλούν)

Το τι κάνεις μετά το modem είναι δική σου δουλειά και κανενός παρόχου.

Οποιος ισχυρίζεται το παράνομο ή παράτυπο, ας ανεβάσει φωτογραφία από το συμβόλαιό του.

Δεν υπάρχει κανένας περιορισμός γι αυτό και δεν υπάρχει κανένας όρος στο συμβόλαιο σε αντίθεση με την συνδρομητική τηλεόραση.

Μπορεί να υπάρξει όταν μπεί ίνα και ανέβουν οι ταχύτητες. Προς το παρόν αν την χρησιμοποιούν πολλοί θα σέρνονται γι'αυτό και δεν υπάρχει όρος.

----------


## jkoukos

Οι νομικοί όροι που χρησιμοποιούνται στα συμβόλαια έχουν σημασία. Το "παραχωρώ" δεν έχει την ίδια σημασία (νομικά και λεκτικά) με το μοιράζω/διανέμω.
Και για να μην μακρηγορούμε, ζητήστε επίσημη έγγραφη (έχει σημασία) απάντηση από οποιονδήποτε πάροχο, την ΕΕΤΤ και τον Συνήγορο του Καταναλωτή.

Επαναλαμβάνω για μια ακόμη φορά. Αν ήθελαν αυτή την απαγόρευση θα υπήρχε σχετική μνεία, πόσο μάλλον όταν είναι αδύνατον να γνωρίζουν πόσοι υπολογιστές ή χρήστες είναι συνδεδεμένοι πίσω από τον δικό μου router και στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν μπορούν να κλειδώσουν την υπηρεσία (όπως σε άλλες) και θα είχαν κάθε δικαίωμα να τον θέσουν.

----------


## uncharted

> Από πότε ρε παιδιά ειναι παράνομο να μοιράζεσαι τη σύνδεσή σου; οι γονείς μου θα αναβαθμίσουν σε VDSL 100 Mbps και θα παίρνουν ακόμα 2 νοικοκυριά (ο ένας αδερφος μου στον πάνω όροφο και ο άλλος αδερφος μου στον κάτω όροφο). Συνολικά θα το μοιράζονται 3 νοικοκυρια (το καθενα εχει διαφορετική είσοδο, διαφορετικο μετρητη ΔΕΗ κοκ). Τη δε aDSL2+ σύνδεση τη μοιράζονται οι γονείς μου με τον αδερφό μου στον κάτω όροφο εδώ και 11 χρόνια. Αυτό μας κάνει παράνομους ;


Διαφερει καπως ο διαμοιρασμος εντος της οικογενειας με διαμοιρασμο μεταξυ αγνωστων... τα ιδια ισχυουν π.χ. και για Netflix.

DSL συνδεση μπορει να παρει και καποιος εργενης, οπως και μια πολυτεκνη οικογενεια των 10 ατομων (extreme παραδειγμα). Σαφως δεν θα εχουν την ιδια καταναλωση bandwidth, κι ας πληρωνουν τα ιδια λεφτα. Δεν μπορεις ομως να απαγορευσεις τον διαμοιρασμο στην 2η περιπτωση.

Διαμοιρασμος ειναι ακομα και να ερχεται ενας επισκεπτης και να του δωσεις τον κωδικο του WiFi...

Το θεμα ειναι να μην γινεται αυτο "οργανωμενα" σε μεγαλη κλιμακα και ποσο μαλλον μεταξυ αγνωστων.




> Σωστά. Δεν είναι παράνομο, δεν καταπατάται νόμος. *Είναι όμως παράτυπο και αν έχουμε περίπτωση μεταπώλησης (παίρνω λεφτά από τους γείτονες για να τους δώσω internet από την δίκη μου σύνδεση)* τότε ίσως υπάρχουν άλλες προεκτάσεις.


Και αντε πες οτι γινεται αυτο (π.χ. €10 τον μηνα). Πως θα αποδειχτει για να εχει "προεκτασεις"?

Αν η πληρωμη γινεται σε ειδος (π.χ. 2 κιλα φετα), τοτε ολα καλα?




> είναι αδύνατον να γνωρίζουν πόσοι υπολογιστές ή χρήστες είναι συνδεδεμένοι πίσω από τον δικό μου router


Εισαι σιγουρος για αυτο? Με TR-069 μπαινουν στο CPE και βλεπουν ποσες συσκευες εχεις... οχι οτι θα ασχοληθει κανεις, αλλα τεχνικα η δυνατοτητα υπαρχει.

Σε λογικα πλαισια (π.χ. 10-15 συσκευες) σιγουρα δεν υπαρχει δολος. Τωρα αν εσυ φουλαρεις ολο το subnet με 254 συσκευες, ε εκει μαλλον θα ειχαν πατημα.

Τελος, δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε το contention ratio που υπαρχει σε ολες τις οικιακες συνδεσεις. Αν εσυ το μοιραζεις σε ολη την γειτονια και φουλαρεις bandwidth 24/7/365 λες κι ειναι μισθωμενη, ε και εκει θα ηταν υποπτο.

----------


## jkoukos

> Εισαι σιγουρος για αυτο? Με TR-069 μπαινουν στο CPE και βλεπουν ποσες συσκευες εχεις... οχι οτι θα ασχοληθει κανεις, αλλα τεχνικα η δυνατοτητα υπαρχει.


Μίλησα για τον δικό μου εξοπλισμό και όχι αυτόν που διαθέτει (αν διαθέτει) ο πάροχος. Δεν έχει καμία δυνατότητα να γνωρίζει τι υπάρχει πίσω από τον router.

Σε άλλες χώρες (π.χ. ΗΠΑ, Αυστραλία) κάποιοι ελάχιστοι πάροχοι θέτουν ρητώς τον όρο να γίνεται χρήση εντός της οικογένειας ή της ιδιοκτησίας. Η ισχυρή πλειοψηφία παγκοσμίως δεν ασχολείται καν και δεν υπάρχει αναφορά.
Όσοι περισσότεροι είναι οι χρήστες μιας DSL σύνδεσης, αντίστοιχα αυξάνονται τα προβλήματα και η εμπειρία χρήσης. Έχουμε 6 εκ τηλεφωνικές συνδέσεις με τις μισές από αυτές να έχουν και Internet, Μια χαρά είναι και υπολογισμένα από τους παρόχους.

----------


## emeliss

Βγαίνουμε πολύ off topic.

----------


## sdikr

Μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε την συζήτηση εδώ

----------


## jkoukos

Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## emeliss

Κοίτα, κανείς δεν θα το ψάξει. Δεν μπορεί εξάλλου τεχνικά. Όμως όταν λες να την μοιραστούν για ρεφενέ στην ουσία είναι υπεκμίσθωση. 
Βεβαια όπως έγραψα ήδη, στους όρους υπάρχει και η σύννομη χρήση της υπηρεσίας. Φαντάζομαι πως το ποσοστό που το ακολουθεί κατά γράμμα είναι μονοψήφιο και μικρό.

Πρόβλημα μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί αν πέσεις σε περίπτωση. Αν κάποιος χρήστης ξεφύγει από τα τετριμμένα και γίνει αντικείμενο έρευνας και θα πρέπει να αποδείξει ο κάτοχος ότι δεν ευθύνεται αυτός. Προφανώς αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα αν την σύνδεση την πληρώνει ο μπαμπάς και την μοιράζει στα δυο του παιδιά.

----------


## ubi

> Πρόβλημα μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί αν πέσεις σε περίπτωση. Αν κάποιος χρήστης ξεφύγει από τα τετριμμένα και γίνει αντικείμενο έρευνας και θα πρέπει να αποδείξει ο κάτοχος ότι δεν ευθύνεται αυτός. Προφανώς αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα αν την σύνδεση την πληρώνει ο μπαμπάς και την μοιράζει στα δυο του παιδιά.


Σε σύνδεση vdsl των 20 ατόμων, έχω βάλει πίσω από το ubiquiti bullet, ενα mikrotik με openDNS για έλεγχο σε είσοδο "παραξενων" site και torrent επίσης.. Καλύτερα να φυλαγεσαι γιατί δεν ξέρεις τι κάνει ο καθένας.

----------


## Hetfield

> Οι νομικοί όροι που χρησιμοποιούνται στα συμβόλαια έχουν σημασία. Το "παραχωρώ" δεν έχει την ίδια σημασία (νομικά και λεκτικά) με το μοιράζω/διανέμω.
> Και για να μην μακρηγορούμε, ζητήστε επίσημη έγγραφη (έχει σημασία) απάντηση από οποιονδήποτε πάροχο, την ΕΕΤΤ και τον Συνήγορο του Καταναλωτή.
> 
> Επαναλαμβάνω για μια ακόμη φορά. Αν ήθελαν αυτή την απαγόρευση θα υπήρχε σχετική μνεία, πόσο μάλλον όταν είναι αδύνατον να γνωρίζουν πόσοι υπολογιστές ή χρήστες είναι συνδεδεμένοι πίσω από τον δικό μου router και στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν μπορούν να κλειδώσουν την υπηρεσία (όπως σε άλλες) και θα είχαν κάθε δικαίωμα να τον θέσουν.


Συμφωνω για τους νομικους ορους.
Αλλα οσο λεπτομερεστατα σταθηκες στη λεξη "παραχωρω", αλλο τοσο προσπερασες τον ορο "ιδια χρηση".
Το μοιρασμα της συνδεσης στο γειτονα, δεν ειναι παραχωρηση αλλα ουτε συνιστα "ιδια χρηση".

Ξαναλεω, το οτι δεν το κυνηγησαν οι παροχοι δεν το νομιμοποιει, οπως δεν νομιμοποιειται το παρανομο κατεβασμα επειδη δεν το κυνηγησαν οι παροχοι.




> Μίλησα για τον δικό μου εξοπλισμό και όχι αυτόν που διαθέτει (αν διαθέτει) ο πάροχος. Δεν έχει καμία δυνατότητα να γνωρίζει τι υπάρχει πίσω από τον router.


Και παλι υπαρχει τροπος.
Ασε που σιγα-σιγα οι παροχοι αρχιζουν και δινουν υποχρεωτικα δικο τους εξοπλισμο για τεχνικους λογους (Vectoring, QoS, FttH κτλ).




> Ξενοδοχεία
> Ενοικιαζόμενα δωμάτια
> Καφετέριες
> Ταβέρνες
> Νομικά πρόσωπα (εταιρείες)
> 
> Ιδία χρήση ( όπως και 5 νοματαίοι που την μοιράζονται)
> Εμμεσα έχουν όφελος (πουλάνε καφέδες, νοικιάζουν δωμάτια)
> Αμεσα κανένα (δεν την μεταπωλούν)
> ...



Ο ορος υπαρχει (αλλωστε σχολιασα την παραθεση του συγκεκριμενου ορου), ειναι σε ισχυ και μπορει ο καθε παροχος να τον χρησιμοποιησει οποιαδηποτε στιγμη.
Το αν αξιζει τον κοπο ειναι αλλο θεμα - εγω εξετασα μονο τη νομικη κι οχι την πρακτικη υποσταση του ορου και το οτι δεν το κυνηγανε οι παροχοι με αφηνει αδιαφορο.
Νομικα υπαρχει πατημα, οποτε να ειστε πιο προσεκτικοι στο τι συμβουλες δινετε σε αλλους χρηστες.

ΥΓ: Στην ενοτητα ενος ISP οπτικων ινων, ο παροχος μια χαρα χρησιμοποιησε τους αντιστοιχους ορους για να διακρινει την παρατυπη χρηση.

----------


## emeliss

> Σε σύνδεση vdsl των 20 ατόμων, έχω βάλει πίσω από το ubiquiti bullet, ενα mikrotik με openDNS για έλεγχο σε είσοδο "παραξενων" site και torrent επίσης.. Καλύτερα να φυλαγεσαι γιατί δεν ξέρεις τι κάνει ο καθένας.


Δίκοπο μαχαίρι. Καλύπτεται ο κάτοχος της γραμμής (εν μέρει) αλλά χάνουν την ιδιωτικότητα τους όλοι οι υπόλοιποι.

----------


## jkoukos

> Αλλα οσο λεπτομερεστατα σταθηκες στη λεξη "παραχωρω", αλλο τοσο προσπερασες τον ορο "ιδια χρηση".
> Το μοιρασμα της συνδεσης στο γειτονα, δεν ειναι παραχωρηση αλλα ουτε συνιστα "ιδια χρηση".


Κι εσύ ξεπερνάς ότι πριν "το ιδία χρήση" (που στο κάτω-κάτω έχει διφορούμενη έννοια), υπάρχει πριν το "οποιοσδήποτε χρήστης", χωρίς κάποιον χωροθετικό ή άλλον προσδιορισμό.
Πάλι θα προτείνω, ότι μια έγγραφη απάντηση (αν υπάρξει ποτέ) από κάποιον πάροχο και τα αρμόδια όργανα, θα μας λύσει την όποια διαφωνία. Και ανέφερα τι ισχύει σε κάποιες ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις παρόχων που ρητά το μνημονεύουν σε αντίθεση με την μεγάλη πλειοψηφία στον πλανήτη.




> Ασε που σιγα-σιγα οι παροχοι αρχιζουν και δινουν υποχρεωτικα δικο τους εξοπλισμο για τεχνικους λογους (Vectoring, QoS, FttH κτλ).


Υποχρεωτικά δεν υπάρχει πουθενά και σε κανέναν για την σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο, παρά μόνο για την τηλεφωνία (από κάποιους). Αυτό που *θα* είναι υποχρεωτικό είναι η χρήση συμβατού εξοπλισμού για το Vectoring, αλλά υπάρχει εκεί έξω πληθώρα επιλογών.

----------


## pstratos

Αν θες να είσαι καλά καλυμμένος βάλε τους χρήστες πίσω από proxy στον οποίο και θα καταγράφεις URL και θα τρέχεις τα "σωστά" φίλτρα. Φυσικά πρέπει να τους ενημερώσεις για την υπάρξη του. Προσεξε πολύ γιατί αν η σύνδεση είναι στο όνομά ΣΟΥ τότε ΕΣΥ είσαι νομικά υπεύθυνος για οτι συμβει/ κάνουν οι άλλοι. Αν συστήσετε μια ενότητα προσώπων τότε ΙΣΩΣ ο πάροχος δεχτεί τη σύνδεση στο όνομα της ενότητας. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση τρέχει ο νομικά υπεύθυνος της ενότητας  :Wink:

----------


## Hetfield

> Κι εσύ ξεπερνάς ότι πριν "το ιδία χρήση" (που στο κάτω-κάτω έχει διφορούμενη έννοια), υπάρχει πριν το "οποιοσδήποτε χρήστης", χωρίς κάποιον χωροθετικό ή άλλον προσδιορισμό.
> Πάλι θα προτείνω, ότι μια έγγραφη απάντηση (αν υπάρξει ποτέ) από κάποιον πάροχο και τα αρμόδια όργανα, θα μας λύσει την όποια διαφωνία. Και ανέφερα τι ισχύει σε κάποιες ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις παρόχων που ρητά το μνημονεύουν σε αντίθεση με την μεγάλη πλειοψηφία στον πλανήτη.


Το "ιδια χρηση" ειναι σαφης και δεν αφηνει περιθωρια αμφισβητησης.
Τους χωροθετικους προσδιορισμους τους εφερα σαν παραδειγμα για να σου δειξω οτι η "ιδια χρηση" που αντιλαμβανεσαι διαφερει.
Αλλο να χρησιμοποιει τη συνδεση σου η οικογενεια σου κι αλλο η οικογενεια του απεναντι γειτονα.

Προσωπικα δεν χρειαζεται να ρωτησω τιποτα γιατι ξερω εκ των εσω τι ισχυει.
Αν θες το κρατας.




> Υποχρεωτικά δεν υπάρχει πουθενά και σε κανέναν για την σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο, παρά μόνο για την τηλεφωνία (από κάποιους). Αυτό που *θα* είναι υποχρεωτικό είναι η χρήση συμβατού εξοπλισμού για το Vectoring, αλλά υπάρχει εκεί έξω πληθώρα επιλογών.


Αν σε συνδεση GPON (WIND FTTH, Inalan κτλ) καταφερεις και κουμπωσεις απευθειας (κι οχι μεσω bridge) δικο σου εξοπλισμο, ελα να μου τρυπησεις την μυτη  :Razz: 
Μην λεμε ανακριβειες, μια χαρα τροποι υπαρχουν για τον εκαστοτε παροχο να κλειδωσει την γραμμη με τον δικο του εξοπλισμο.
Σε καποιες περιπτωσεις αυτο *επιβαλεται* (θεματα ασφαλειας σε δικτυα GPON, θεματα αποδοσης στο Vectoring κτλ).

Εδω θα ειμαστε και θα το δεις, οταν αρχισουν να ενεργοποιουνται οι περιοχες για το Vectoring, κανεις δεν θα μπορει να κουμπωνει απευθειας τον εξοπλισμο του, παρα μονο μεσω bridge.
Η τηλεφωνια ειναι ενας λογος για θεματα QoS, αλλα ειναι ο λιγοτερο σημαντικος.

----------


## emeliss

Στο vectoring θα μπορείς να βάλεις δικό σου εξοπλισμό. Αρκεί να υποστηρίζει το αντίστοιχο πρωτόκολλο.

----------


## Hetfield

> Στο vectoring θα μπορείς να βάλεις δικό σου εξοπλισμό. Αρκεί να υποστηρίζει το αντίστοιχο πρωτόκολλο.


Κοντος ψαλμος, θα το δουμε στην πραξη σε λιγο καιρο.

Αν ομως μαζευτουμε 10-15-150 geeks και κουμπωσουμε μη συμβατο εξοπλισμο, τοτε πως ο παροχος θα διασφαλισει οτι το Vectoring θα λειτουργησει σωστα για τους υπολοιπους;

----------


## anderm

Ο πάροχος έχει τη δυνατότητα να καταλάβει αν το CPE σου υποστηρίζει vectoring. Εάν δεν έχεις συμβατό εξοπλισμό, βάση ΕΕΤΤ -και καλά κάνει- έχει τη δυνατότητα να σου περιορίσει μέχρι και να σου διακόψει τις υπηρεσίες.

----------


## emeliss

> Κοντος ψαλμος, θα το δουμε στην πραξη σε λιγο καιρο.
> 
> Αν ομως μαζευτουμε 10-15-150 geeks και κουμπωσουμε μη συμβατο εξοπλισμο, τοτε πως ο παροχος θα διασφαλισει οτι το Vectoring θα λειτουργησει σωστα για τους υπολοιπους;


Μπορεί να το κάνει να μην συγχρονίσει.

----------


## Hetfield

> Ο πάροχος έχει τη δυνατότητα να καταλάβει αν το CPE σου υποστηρίζει vectoring. Εάν δεν έχεις συμβατό εξοπλισμό, βάση ΕΕΤΤ -και καλά κάνει- έχει τη δυνατότητα να σου περιορίσει μέχρι και να σου διακόψει τις υπηρεσίες.





> Μπορεί να το κάνει να μην συγχρονίσει.


Ακριβως.
Το ερωτημα μου ηταν πιο πολυ ρητορικο.

Οι παροχοι θα σπρωξουν προς αυτη την κατευθυνση.

----------


## jkoukos

Επί του συγκεκριμένου υπάρχει διαβούλευση και στα νέα συμβόλαια του ΟΤΕ (από 1η Νοέμβρη) ήδη προβλέπεται. Μπορείς κανονικά να έχεις δικό σου εξοπλισμό, αρκεί να είναι συμβατός με το Vectoring και τις προδιαγραφές που θα αναφέρονται στο τελικό κείμενο. Στο εμπόριο κυκλοφορούν (και στη χώρα μας) πληθώρα συμβατών συσκευών από διάφορους κατασκευαστές.

----------


## uncharted

Δεν νομιζω να καταργηθει ποτε η επιλογη εξοπλισμου, ειδικα οταν αυτα που δινουν συνηθως ειναι για τα μπαζα (κατι Technicolor, ZTE κλπ.)

Μια χαρα βαζεις π.χ. το ASUS router, ενεργοποιεις vectoring και ολα καλα... σε FTTH κανεις bridge. Για τηλεφωνια εχουμε και τα κινητα.

Στην τελικη συμφερει τους παροχους να πληρωνει απο την τσεπη του τον εξοπλισμο ο χρηστης (ο ΟΤΕ σε ρωταει κιολας αν θες να σου στειλουν router με χρησιδανειο -δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο-).

----------


## Kostasmariou

Starlink, διαμοιρασμός με αλλους 3 για να βγει 25 στον καθένα. Υπάρχει κόλλημα;

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως διαφοροποίηση, αν η σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο είναι ενσύρματη (χαλκός ή οπτική ίνα), ασύρματη (WiFi, LTE κλπ) ή δορυφορική.

----------


## Kostasmariou

Για την νομιμότητα; Αν ο μασκάρας δεν το απαγορεύει μπορει να το απαγορεύσει το κράτος;

άκυρο διαβασα τους ορους του σταρ λινκ και λέει μονο στην διεύθυνση παραγγελίας. Τωρα αν εγω τους παραβώ θα με βάλουν φυλακή η θα με καταγγείλουν στο σταρ λινκ;

----------


## sdikr

> Για την νομιμότητα; Αν ο μασκάρας δεν το απαγορεύει μπορει να το απαγορεύσει το κράτος;
> 
> άκυρο διαβασα τους ορους του σταρ λινκ και λέει μονο στην διεύθυνση παραγγελίας. Τωρα αν εγω τους παραβώ θα με βάλουν φυλακή η θα με καταγγείλουν στο σταρ λινκ;


Το σίγουρο είναι οτι θα σε κόψουν και δεν σου επιστρέψουν χρήματα κλπ, μετά είναι στα δικαιώματα τους να σε πάνε και δικαστικά

----------


## Kostasmariou

Θα με κρίνει το ελληνικό δικαστήριο για ξένη υπηρεσία που δραστηριοποιήται στο διάστημα;  :Very Happy:  Οκ θα το ρισκάρω. Κάτσε να έρθει το σταρ λινκ και θα πίσω 2-3 γείτονες να το πάρουμε. Αντίο βρομερά κουνούπια.

----------


## jkoukos

> άκυρο διαβασα τους ορους του σταρ λινκ και λέει μονο στην διεύθυνση παραγγελίας


Αναφέρεται στην τοποθεσία εγκατάστασης. Πουθενά, ούτε και στο AUP, υπάρχει κάποια απαγόρευση για διαμοιρασμό, εκτός κι αν σκοπεύεις να βγάλεις κέρδος πουλώντας υπηρεσία οπότε χρειάζεται έγκριση εκ των προτέρων από την εταιρεία.

----------


## Kostasmariou

Ευχαριστώ. Βλέπω πολλούς έλληνες να πηγαίνουν προς εκεί μεριά με τα υποχρεωτικά συμβόλαια τους φουσκομένους λογαριασμούς τις συνδέσεις μετά απο ένα μήνα και και και. Εδω το παίρνεις το βιδώνεις και είσαι αίτημος. Συνδρομή με τον μήνα και όποτε θέλεις σταματας. Οχι υποχρεωτικά συμβόλαια 2 χρόνια, μου χρωστάς τον εξοπλησμό και ανοησίες. Το μόνο θέμα πως κάνει 80 ευρώ. Δεν είναι και πάρα πολλά αλλά αν βρεις κάποιον να τα μοιραστείς είναι σούπερ. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι. Τα λέμε σε 8 χρόνια πάλι. Χαχα είχα κάνει έναν λογιαριασμό εδώ το 2013 αλλά δεν είχα καν ενεργοποιήσει το email. Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά  :Smile:

----------


## jkoukos

Το εξοπλισμό δεν τον επιστρέφεις, διότι απλά τον έχεις πληρώσει πανάκριβα. Αλλά τι θα τον κάνεις μετά αφού διακόψεις;
Που είδες τα 80€; Με πάγιο στα 99€ και εφάπαξ τέλος για τον εξοπλισμό στα 499€, μόνο φθηνά δεν είναι.

----------


## Kostasmariou

Κοίτα αν είναι γρηγορος και αξιόπιστος σαν τα αμάξια του και τους πυραύλους του τα αξίζει. Σου δίνει και router. Αλλα και μόνο η δυνατότητα να έχεις ίντερνετ αμέσως όπου θέλεις (εντος ελλάδας ας πούμε) τα αξίζει και χίλια να έκανε.

Και αν διακόψεις μπορεις να τον κρατήσεις για το μέλλον. Η ακόμα και να τον πουλήσεις σε κάποιον άλλον που ενδιαφέρεται. Νομίζω θα γίνεται μόνο οι κωδικοί μπορει να αλλάζουν αλλα και να μην γίνεται παλι αξίζει.

ναι εχεις δίκιο νομιζα οτι ηταν 99 δολάρια αλλα είδα παλι και ειναι ευρω

----------


## netblues

Παρε και ενα τεσλα συνεταιρικο. Με τους κατάλληλους γειτονες ολα γίνονται.Καλη η θεωρία αλλα στη πραξη δεν.
Οποιος ελεγχει τη συνδεση κανει support στους υπόλοιπους. Δωρεαν φυσικα.

----------


## Kostasmariou

Το αυτοκίνητο δεν μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθεί απο 2 οδηγούς ταυτόχρονα ανεγκέφαλε είρωνα.
Το ιντερνετ μπορει.
Και φυσικά θα υποστηρίξω τους αλλους χρηστες της συνδεσης αφου κερδίζω απο αυτούς δεν είναι δωρεάν. εχω φτηνό ίντερνετ με την βοήθειά τους.
αν θέλεις να το δεις στην πράξη έλα στο χωριό μαριού ρεθύμνου οταν ερθει το σταρ λινκ να το δεις.

----------


## blade_

τι ταχυτητες πιανει το starlink?επισης για τη δουλεια που το θελεις θα πρεπει να φτιαξεις δικτυο που θα ειναι εμφανες στο χωριο

----------


## Kostasmariou

Στην δοκιμαστική λειτουργία απο ότι λένε στην αμερική και στην αγγλία 150 mbps
Ομως απο ότι λέει ο φίλος μου ο μασκ θα εχουν όλοι τουλάχιστον 300 μεχρι το τέλους του έτους https://www.cnbc.com/2021/02/22/elon...this-year.html

εγω προσωπικά καλύβομαι  :Smile:  νομίζω θα καθυφτούνεε 2-3 στο χωριό ακόμα. μονο η πραξη μενει να δουμε

----------


## netblues

> Το αυτοκίνητο δεν μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθεί απο 2 οδηγούς ταυτόχρονα ανεγκέφαλε είρωνα.
> Το ιντερνετ μπορει.
> Και φυσικά θα υποστηρίξω τους αλλους χρηστες της συνδεσης αφου κερδίζω απο αυτούς δεν είναι δωρεάν. εχω φτηνό ίντερνετ με την βοήθειά τους.
> αν θέλεις να το δεις στην πράξη έλα στο χωριό μαριού ρεθύμνου οταν ερθει το σταρ λινκ να το δεις.


Κρατα τους χαρακτηρισμους για τον εαυτο σου.
Οταν κατι δεν θα παιζει, και δεν θα μπορεις να εισαι αμεσα διαθεσιμος, θα με θυμηθεις. Η υποστηριξη δεν ειναι 100ρι αλλα μαραθωνιος.
Πρεπει και να την αντεχεις.
Και το αυτοκινητο , οπως και το bandwidth μπορει να μοιραστει. Φτανει να μην το θες ταυτοχρονα. Για οποιοδηποτε λογο.
Επειδη αυτες οι σκέψεις γίνονται πάντα, απο εποχής adsl 384, η πραξη απεδειξε οτι τετοιου ειδους διαμοιρασμος τελικά ελάχιστοι κάνουν μακροχρόνια, αν εξαιρέσουμε τις περιπτωσεις που μοιραζόμαστε με τελειως περιστασιακούς χρήστες, και αμα δεν παιζει, δεν τρεχει και τιποτε.
Το ιδιο ισχυει και για το starlink.
Κάντο μέχρι να βαρεθείς, ή κατι να αλλάξει στο διαθέσιμο χρόνο σου. Κανείς δεν πρόκειται να σε σταματήσει, ουτε και να ασχοληθεί.

----------

